

Facebook Exec: Things I Hate About Working At Facebook - bmj1
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/facebook-exec-10-things-hate-142544675.html

======
misframer
I still don't understand why he hates the food...

> For someone like me with zero gastronomic self-control, this supposed
> “benefit” or “perk” is a complete disaster. Why doesn’t the FDA step in?

Huh? I don't understand why that's a disaster. What would the FDA do?

